# Did some taxidermy tonight



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Did a tail, wing, beard, whole leg plaque!!! 

Turned out pretty good I think for my first bird.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I was pretty bummed at how shot up my bird was this year as I had aspirations to do this(somehow in my mind I was going to find the time before my graduation and move to Alaska).

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That looks really good. I kept a set of wings to do that for a bird I shot last year, but haven't got around to it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow that is over the top. Outstanding. 
Makes my fan mounts look like........?:shock:


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow that looks really good, especially for your first bird.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks guys!! It feels cool that I was able to make it by myself and preserve the memory of my first turkey hunt.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Very nice! Great job!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

looks great, I have never seen one done like that. I really like the look of that!


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey, that looks good man. Nice work!


----------

